# Asus VG248QE oder BenQ XL2411T



## xcoreZz (30. Januar 2014)

Hi,
welchen soll ich mir kaufen den Asus oder den BenQ. Hab gelesen, dass der Asus bessere Farben haben soll.

Der XL2411T ist doch wie der XL2420T nur ohne S-Switch oder ?

Mfg


----------



## Leitwolf200 (30. Januar 2014)

Am besten gar keinen^^
Aber wenn dann würd ich zum Asus greifen.
Die Farben sind super für nen TN Panel.
Ich hab den Asus auch z.Z und da musste viel geduld haben einfach anschließen und los zocken ist net.
Das Bild quält einen  richtig und das mit jeder Einstellung die ich getestet hab und alles geht auf die Augen das eine mehr das andere weniger aber so richtig optimal hab ich es noch net hin bekommen.
Langsam zweifel ich schon drann das da überhaupt was vernünftiges raus kommt....
kann ja net sein das man stundenlang nen Monitor einstellen muss.
Hat man sich mal drann gewöhnt ist das am nächsten Tag wieder so Augenfeindlich^^
Ka ob das am TN Panel+LED liegt weil an 144Hz kanns net liegen normal müsste das Bild ja besser für die Augen sein.
Und beim BenQ soll das noch schlimmer sein deshalb den Asus nehmen und viel geduld mit bringen.


----------



## xcoreZz (30. Januar 2014)

bin von meinem aktuellen monitor eh nichts perfektes gewohnt ^^ also dann den asus, danke


----------



## Treachh (30. Januar 2014)

am besten warten und den benq xl2411z in nem monat holen


----------



## KiNgOfKiNgZ89 (31. Januar 2014)

das thema hatte ich auch gerade  hatte auch beide vor mir stehen...im ersten moment machen die farben des asus aufjedenfall n besseren Eindruck. Aber ich habe mich jetzt nun doch für den benq entschieden hatte auch settings gefunden die mir gut gefallen und wo die Farben auch besser aussehen  und der benq war auch n kleines bissen günstiger..^^

den XL2411Z würde mich auch stark interessieren aber mit warten hab ichs immer nicht so... gespannt bin ich trotzdem wie der wird


----------



## Westcoast (31. Januar 2014)

ich würde für den Asus VG248QE voten weil bessere farben. habe diesen auch und bin sehr zufrieden.


----------



## CeresPK (31. Januar 2014)

Moin,

Oder versuchen noch irgendwo nen Samsung 120Hz'er (S23-A700D/A750D/A950D) aufzutreiben.
Auf die 24Hz mehr kann man verzichten, ne Art Lightboost ist auch mit an Board (GPU-unabhängig) und die Farben sind auf Werkseinstellugen schon besser als bei sämtlichen 120/144Hz Monitoren die man gerade kaufen kann.

Nur der Eizo FG2421 könnte da mithalten wenn die miese Blickwinkelstabilität nicht wäre.

Die Samsungs sind eben nicht so hell wie die neuen und neigen am unteren Rand zu Lichthöfen.

mfg


----------



## getsomenuts (31. Januar 2014)

Ich hab mir den XL2411T geholt und war anfangs nicht wirklich begeistert weil der mich so dermaßen angestrahlt hat das ging gar nicht!
 Aber jetzt hab ich den ein paar Wochen und bin echt zufrieden. Ich hab über die Zeit immer mal wieder an den Einstellungen gefeilt und nun ist es absolut augenfreundlich und einfach nur angenehm, ich würde den jetzt nicht mehr hergeben wollen.


----------



## zerrocool88 (31. Januar 2014)

Also ich habe mir auch den 2411t geholt und war anfangs ziemlich erschrocken. Wenn man ihn das erste mal anmacht ist das Bild einfach zum würgen und es kommt einen vor als wenn man in die Sonne guckt. 

Nach ein paar stunden eingewöhnungs zeit und Einstellungen ist das Bild aber echt geil. Der Black Equalizer ist auch absolut geil. 

Für einen der den Bildschirm wirklich zum Hardcore sucht ist das der absolute Hammer.


----------

